

Top Mistakes Entrepreneurs Make When Writing a Business Plan - niyazpk
http://www.inc.com/print/129

======
antidaily
1\. writing a business plan.

~~~
FreeRadical
I think your comment is a little short sighted, in the case of obtaining bank
funding some form of business plan may be required. Similarly, when applying
for some franchises. You have to remember that tech entrepreneurs are a subset
of all entrepreneurs - and all businesses can't be boot strapped (e.g city
center food outlet on leased premises).

------
cschneid
Pretty generic suggestions, but I thought the art was fun. Well done inc for
making me read something I've read a dozen times before.

